# IR2110 en puente H para control PID



## Vicarious (Abr 28, 2013)

Estoy por empezar un nuevo ciclo escolar y es seguro que necesitare puentes en H para el control de motores de CD, para la materia de Robótica y la ley de control que usare sera PID seguramente. He estado tratando de encontrar toda la información posible sobre puentes H, sobre todo tengo muchas dudas respecto a utilizar MOSFET canal N únicamente.. donde leí que necesito activar los transistores de la parte superior con al menos 4V más de lo que tendrán en drenaje para que al motor le llegue el voltaje esperado.. pero esto me parece algo incomodo y mejor estoy viendo la posibilidad de utilizar un puente H con MOSFET canal P en la parte superior y así activarlos con el voltaje de drenaje.

Ahora.. mi problema es que planeo utilizar el driver IR2110 del cual tengo muchas dudas.. y encontré esta pagina:

http://tahmidmc.blogspot.mx/2013/01/using-high-low-side-driver-ir2110-with.html 

y es que.. por mas que busque.. no tengo idea todavía de para que es necesario utilizar un driver hahaha y es que.. he utilizado puentes H pero activando los transistores únicamente con los transistores de opto-acopladores.. y estaría muy agradecido si alguno de ustedes me pudiera orientar en cuanto a donde puedo encontrar para que me sirve utilizar estos dispositivos.. y especialmente para la aplicación que planeo darles.. donde utilizaré PWM pero no uno que permanece constante.. sino uno que cambia de duty cicle según sea necesario.

La cosa es que quiero elaborar los mejores puente H posibles ya que planeo que me sirvan para muchas otras aplicaciones después . En un momento mas.. si lo ven necesario.. también subiré la configuración que tengo en mente por el momento (pasa que aun batallo para encontrar MOSFET complementarios que me gusten) y ver opiniones.. gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2013)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=ir2110&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fsearch.php%3Fsearchid%3D853775&ref=&ss=5050j9209100j6


----------



## Vicarious (Abr 28, 2013)

Estoy consciente de que no se deben abrir temas sin haber buscado antes en temas anteriores, no me sirve ninguno de esos a esa duda.. pero si no puede haber ayuda por este medio pues q*ue* se hace


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2013)

Creo que no te estás tomando el tiempo necesario para leer e investigar sobre ese driver , hay demasiada información en el buscador , utilizala 

Saludos !


----------

